# One less coyote



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I took my 8 year old out for his first ever coyote hunt. It took us seven stands and five hours but we finally got a dog. I knew it was going to be a tough hunt, this late in the year these dogs have seen and heard it all but every once in a while you can still fool them.
[/ATTACH]


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I dropped the skull off to Robert at Skull Design taxidermy. Looking forward to having it on display in the "Room of Death".


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice job! Kid looks pretty excited! My 7-year old is always asking me to take him coyote hunting.


----------



## oneezreiter (Mar 28, 2016)

Nice Job, any time you can get out with your kid is a good day. Bagging a coyote just makes it better.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

He is really looking forward to this fall, I think he will be a shooting machine. I like calling them just as much as shooting so its a win win, he can shoot and I will call, and shoot backup if needed...........


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

lucky duck said:


> He is really looking forward to this fall, I think he will be a shooting machine. I like calling them just as much as shooting so its a win win, he can shoot and I will call, and shoot backup if needed...........


Thats the best part. Last year deer hunting with my oldest, I spent more time guiding and helping him onto his first buck then hunting. I'll be doing the same this year as I'll have another new hunter to show the ropes to.


----------

